# new WA drivers license instead of passport



## Bill4728 (Jul 30, 2007)

In this story from the  News tribune  It says that starting in Jan 2008 Washington state will offer a new drivers license which can be used instead of a passport for travel within North America. It will cost $15 more than a regular DL and take 2 weeks to process.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 30, 2007)

Will it get you into California?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2007)

Only if you pass the Agricultural Inspection.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 30, 2007)

It is an optional add on to your DL but I'd like to see it as a requirement for all WA state drivers. Why shouldn't the state require people to prove that they are US citizens?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> It is an optional add on to your DL but I'd like to see it as a requirement for all WA state drivers. Why shouldn't the state require people to prove that they are US citizens?



I made a joke earlier, Bill, but actually I agree with the idea.  For me, living close to the border, I'm much more likely to go across to Canada on a spur of the moment outing if it's convenient.  Having that info as part of my driver's license makes a lot of sense, since I'm going to have that with me, but not necessarily my passport.

Dave


----------



## geoand (Jul 30, 2007)

*I find this a bit troubling*

I have a problem with DOL establishing my citizenship without my passport.  I am not convinced that DOL employees have gone thru the training necessary to examine documents thoroughly to establish anyone's citizenship.

Having worked for the feds most of my life, I know from personal experience that blank birth certificates along with the certifying stamps placed on the certificates have been stolen from many state and local offices.  In fact, it has happened directly out of the King Co Health department office in downtown Seattle.  I am not talking about a single doc but batches of them.

I also recall large batches of blank drivers licenses stolen from local offices here in the State.

I just reviewed my drivers license online and I thought it was too easy.

State of Washington has been known as one of the easiest places to get a valid drivers license with fake documents.  There was recent legislation proposed that would prevent drivers licenses from being mailed from DOL to out of state addresses (or something to that effect).  The legislation was proposed to block the hole that had Homeland Security concerned.  The legislation failed as I recall.

Personally, I would rather have the people who have been trained to establish citizenship issue those kinds of documents rather than the people whose primary job is not to establish citizenship.

Does cost more and does it take more time?  Sure, it does, but it is not a burden for most to overcome.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 1, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> It is an optional add on to your DL but I'd like to see it as a requirement for all WA state drivers. Why shouldn't the state require people to prove that they are US citizens?



Because being a US citizen is NOT a requirement for getting a driver's license in any state nor should it be.


----------



## BevL (Aug 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Because being a US citizen is NOT a requirement for getting a driver's license in any state nor should it be.




I know I'm commenting from the "wrong" side of the border, but I agree wholeheartedly.


----------

